# Peep Sight



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

The question I have is; Do you want to punch paper or do you want to kill deer? If killing deer is your primary objective I think the disadvantages of a peep site vastly outweigh the advantages. Peeps are over-rated for hunting situations.
I would strongly advise two-point anchor like a kisser button, and touching string to the tip of your nose for hunting situations. You may never win a trophy on an archery league, but I guarantee that with practice and proper form you will be able to hit a pop can at 50 yards pretty consistently, and at 20 yards you can hit a dime. 
What more do you really need for hunting accuracy?
<----<<<


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Joe Archer said:


> The question I have is; Do you want to punch paper or do you want to kill deer? If killing deer is your primary objective I think the disadvantages of a peep site vastly outweigh the advantages. Peeps are over-rated for hunting situations.
> I would strongly advise two-point anchor like a kisser button, and touching string to the tip of your nose for hunting situations. You may never win a trophy on an archery league, but_* I guarantee that with practice and proper form you will be able to hit a pop can at 50 yards pretty consistently, and at 20 yards you can hit a dime.*_
> What more do you really need for hunting accuracy?
> <----<<<


In what world would you NOT win a trophy in an archery league with accuracy like that?


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

triplelunger said:


> In what world would you NOT win a trophy in an archery league with accuracy like that?


I consider myself to be an average to maybe a slightly above average shot with a bow. Still, I don't think that I can compete with the flat shooting, target bow set-ups when it comes to punching paper. 
Put me in a tree drawn on a deer, and I will put my odds up there with just about anyone. 
<----<<<


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Joe Archer said:


> I consider myself to be an average to maybe a slightly above average shot with a bow. Still, I don't think that I can compete with the flat shooting, target bow set-ups when it comes to punching paper.
> Put me in a tree drawn on a deer, and I will put my odds up there with just about anyone.
> <----<<<


I'm talking about hitting a pop can at 50yds, and a dime at 20. There aren't many guys that can consistently do that with the best equipment.
I tend to agree on the peep sight thing, though. I would say using a larger peep achieves the same in most cases. Some of those peeps are TINY nowadays.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Joe Archer said:


> I consider myself to be an average to maybe a slightly above average shot with a bow. Still, I don't think that I can compete with the flat shooting, target bow set-ups when it comes to punching paper.
> Put me in a tree drawn on a deer, and I will put my odds up there with just about anyone.
> <----<<<



I've invented countless ways to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. (Just like the Lions)


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

As long as you can establish the nose to string w/out tilting your head a ton due to string angle then great. Repeatability comes with repetition and as long as you can do this without a peep your field of view as greatly increased as is your ability to hunt in lower ambient light conditions. I would not shoot a firearm with only the front sight. A peep will tell you if you are torquing your grip of being inconsistent with your anchor. Most of us are not machines, JA on the other hand..... It's up to the individual but if you cannot see through your peep it's too dark to hunt. BTW 3/16" is the smallest I would go for hunting.


----------



## michigandrake (May 17, 2012)

Joe Archer said:


> The question I have is; Do you want to punch paper or do you want to kill deer? If killing deer is your primary objective I think the disadvantages of a peep site vastly outweigh the advantages. Peeps are over-rated for hunting situations.
> I would strongly advise two-point anchor like a kisser button, and touching string to the tip of your nose for hunting situations. You may never win a trophy on an archery league, but I guarantee that with practice and proper form you will be able to hit a pop can at 50 yards pretty consistently, and at 20 yards you can hit a dime.
> What more do you really need for hunting accuracy?
> <----<<<


If I could shoot that well without a peep I would ditch it too, but I can't. Like 454 stated I have to twist my head funny to get my nose on the string. The short bows we have today only make it worse ...... for me anyways.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Joe Archer said:


> The question I have is; Do you want to punch paper or do you want to kill deer? If killing deer is your primary objective I think the disadvantages of a peep site vastly outweigh the advantages. Peeps are over-rated for hunting situations.
> I would strongly advise two-point anchor like a kisser button, and touching string to the tip of your nose for hunting situations. You may never win a trophy on an archery league, but I guarantee that with practice and proper form you will be able to hit a pop can at 50 yards pretty consistently, and at 20 yards you can hit a dime.
> What more do you really need for hunting accuracy?
> <----<<<


I personally need every option, kisser button, peep sight, level on my sight etc. I can shoot cans all day but big bucks tend to change things. Like breathing, aiming and patience and even more that I've not yet done. But I'm sure I will in the future.


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

Big difference between a no-peep setup being tuned/sighted in to shoot a pop can on level ground at 50 yards, and then keeping that same setup to shoot uphill or downhill shots. The potential accuracy of peep vs no-peep isn't even comparable. That doesn't mean that potential will by realized by all archers though.


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

FREEPOP said:


> I've invented countless ways to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. (Just like the Lions)


LOL. Now that's funny! Kudos. I'm sure most of us can relate in some ways.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

otcarcher said:


> Big difference between a no-peep setup being tuned/sighted in to shoot a pop can on level ground at 50 yards, and then keeping that same setup to shoot uphill or downhill shots. The potential accuracy of peep vs no-peep isn't even comparable. That doesn't mean that potential will by realized by all archers though.


I hear you for sure. Admittedly, I have good days and bad days shooting at pop cans, just like anyone else. The example above is one of the good days..... but I do have my share of good days.
Still, when it comes to killing deer -* I can't tell you the last time I released an arrow at a deer and didn't put venison in the freezer*. Hunting is really the main focus of my practice. So even if I do miss the pop can by an inch or so left or right, as long as it was a killing shot - I am satisfied. 
If you have never tried without a peep, I'd suggest giving it a try... if your main goal is to get ready for hunting situations anyway...
<----<<<


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

Joe Archer said:


> If you have never tried without a peep, I'd suggest giving it a try... if your main goal is to get ready for hunting situations anyway...
> <----<<<


I have. When it comes to archery, I'm very particular about accuracy. Shooting without a peep, for me, makes zero sense. Glad it works for you, but you'll never be as accurate without it as you could be with it. Just how it is.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Never used a peep or a release.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

A buddy and I just had this same discussion. He shoots no peep, me with a peep. I out shoot him on targets 5-1... I won't shoot without a peep. Have used one and will continue to use one. If a peep is going to make the difference in light situation it's to dark to shoot anyways. I also have a pin light that helps low light conditions on my site also


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Personally I want to hit every hair I aim at every time, problem is my name isn't Morgan! That stated everyone has an accuracy delta that they try to achieve and as long as the shooter's setup meets that delta then so be it. We shoot at paper/targets far more than we do at deer and the more accurate you can become makes you that much more confident when you hit the woods. Joe is uber successful because in his mind he knows it is not if he can make the shot it's which deer will die today. I was never a good paper puncher or 3D guy but was money in the woods. Peepless is an option that is gaining in popularity but I don't think it will ever eclipse the peep.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

My last set up was back to a peep.
Reamed the hole out bigger than many target shooters would desire perhaps ,but it worked for me. Real well on deer at my self imposed range when all form was tended to.
It needed a flashing l.e.d. light though to tell me when I was using the wrong pin .......twice.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

I used to shoot with no peep at all. Finally tried a peep and won't look back. It has made my accuracy much better. Just drill it out some and all is well.


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

There are two main problems people face when not using a peep; inconsistent anchor, and inconsistent string blur position. For guys with a great anchor, or who come from "traditional" archery backgrounds, no-peep isn't as big of a deal. I'd be willing to bet, however, that most guys don't have a clue what string blur is. You can have the most consistent anchor in the world, but if you lack the discipline to maintain consistent string blur position, you're screwed. Your right/left misses will get even worse the further you shoot.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

I hunted for probably 20 years without a peep and killed countless deer. Just a kisser, string on my nose, and release hand on my jaw bone. But with the newer shorter bows I went back to a peep. Super Peep with no aperture screwed in. On deer I don't notice much difference, dead is dead. I can shoot a little better with the peep. But I've also shot lots of 300's on a 5 spot without a peep, it really isn't that hard, it's all mental.


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 13, 2011)

Give me a peep with an extra large opening any day. That gives me the consistency and accuracy I am looking for. I ain't no button sucker!!!
If I cant see my pin it's too dark to shoot.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

After 35 year's there's no way I could shoot without a peep sight or even think of trying it, not saying I'm a great shot. I think through many of the cases of Buck Fever the peep sights the only thing that kept me focused enough to make a killing shot!


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

After 15 years shooting no peep, I tried a peep. On a side note, from day one I shot a kisser with no peep. I hated the peep. I did notice that my paper accuracy tightened slightly. But not enough to warrant losing the last 10-20 minutes of shooting light. What every you Feel confident shooting


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Well stated,that's Exactly my opinion on what works for me, a little white out around the peep helps!



RoadDog said:


> Give me a peep with an extra large opening any day. That gives me the consistency and accuracy I am looking for. I ain't no button sucker!!!
> If I cant see my pin it's too dark to shoot.


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

I use a peep, that said, we did a bear hunt a few years back, and the outfitter reccomended to us to practice without one. he said your shot may come later in the day, low light, at a dark target. I removed the peep practiced, "my form", and it didn't seem to matter, and did score a bear at 310 lbs


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

No peep here...Never have...It's all about what your comfortable with...Less stops from point A to point B while still controlling your accuracy is my comfort zone...


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

I've made a couple forays into going without a peep sight. Even tried the Hind Sight for one season.

Bottom line, I'm more accurate with a peep sight. I do go with larger-apertured models.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

It's a personal thing and what works for one may not work for another. A peep works well for me but I use the biggest aperture I can find.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> It's a personal thing and what works for one may not work for another. A peep works well for me but I use the biggest aperture I can find.


Agreed. I use the same.


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

I use 1/4 in. for hunting, but an 1/8 for indoor target


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

I should get one, I have a great spear, but fight rust all the time


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

30 years of shooting archery both indoors and outdoor 3-D shoots. Have hunted the same 30 years with a bow and have never used a peep sight. My personal choice. I have shot and hunted with guys that use peep sights and have shot better than some and not as good as others. I am more than confident in my abilities with my archery equipment and don't currently feel the need to make a change. The one thing that I have noticed that has been a big help in my accuracy is a level bubble on my sight ring.....huge difference. Never thought I was torquing my bow as much as I was.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

A quarter inch peep allows me to see my sight apperture and pin well outta legal shooting hours in all cloud cover conditions.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

I've always used a peep sight and it works for me.i buy the biggest I can find and have even drilled them out.
Sometimes I think about switching to a kisser button for more precise anchor point.hard to change what works for me through


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Got rid of my peep last year and went to the anchor sight.


----------

